# Smoked Tuna Dip



## kymark1

Anybody have a good smoked tuna dip recipe?


----------



## chad403

http://mulletfestival.com/Recipes/Mullet Spread.htm

Replace this with tuna,

You will thank me


----------



## Downtime2

Wade?s *Tuna* Dip



Ingredients:



About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.

3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese

2 Bunches Green Onions

1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)

½ cup sweet relish

1 cup diced jalapenos

½ cup dill relish

Garlic Salt

Cayenne Pepper

Lemon Pepper

Mesquite Liquid Smoke

Olive Oil



Directions:



You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the *tuna*. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium??) Take the *tuna* up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the *tuna*. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. 



That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.

You'll throw rocks at the rest.....


Wade Hatten


----------



## Splittine

Wades is the best hands down. Good stuff.


----------



## kendive

Splittine said:


> Wades is the best hands down. Good stuff.


I don't know Jason makes some good stuff too... :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

kendive said:


> I don't know Jason makes some good stuff too... :thumbup:


Think he uses Wades recipe.


----------



## Jason

Yessum....I just pep mine up a little more w/ extra jalapeno....mmmmmmm great stuff!!!! Thanks ya'll!!! now I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## kendive

Splittine said:


> Think he uses Wades recipe.



Yep just got off the phone with Jason and he said that...

Still Slap your momma good. :laughing:


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Check out June issue of Florida Sportsman magazine. I used this recipe to make Smoked Flounder Dip. Read the article for more info on smoking fish.


Recipe by Tommy Thompson:
Helen's Famous Smoked Fish Dip
2 cups smoked fish meat
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chopped scallions
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped gerkins or rickle relish
1 tblspn Tobasco sauce
juice of a lemon
salt and pepper to taste

Mix the ingredients with a fork, taking care not to create a paste. Chunky is good.
Serve with wheat thins.


----------

